# best way to beat SW w/ orks



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

So I need to know how to beat space wolves w/ orks. 
He has 2 blood claw packs
2 grey hunter squads
1 long fang squad
a dakka pred
a dred
oh and 3 spec chars
I almost beat him w/ large numbers of boyz+flash gitz, deff koptas
80 boyz
when I play him again i think im going to throw another 40-50 boyz at him+2nd warboss hmm would that work


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I feel like I shouldn't help you out... its collaboration at best but nuts to that 
Don't take flash gits... they such way too badly. Take lootas if you want long range fire support.
You gotta try to play to your advantage and his weaknessses- SW biggest weakness is their Ld, but he may have covered that with the 3 characters.
In your army I would take boyz units of 30- smaller units just wont have the power to deal with the wolves (trust me on this- I see 20boyz and I think "lunch"... 30 boys will be death) and at least 2 looted wagons- keep them hidden or off the battlefield if you dont have turn 1).

Army List- something like
30 boyz*4
looted wagon*2
cheap character
cheap grot unit (shove on your own objective and forget)
lootas (if you can)
deffkoptas (if you can)

Tactics- ignnore the grey hunters, they arent your problem- your aim is to kill the blood claws- once they are gone you'll roll straight over him. If the boom guns get clear lines of fire to blood claws in the open shoot them, if not then shoot the long fangs (they are immense but have a glass jaw- they just cant afford to take casualities). 
You want to shoot the Blood Claws and charge everything else, if you do charge BCs then do it in serious force (I would recommend 3boyz:1BC... certainly no less then 2:1- its just suicide and will help your oponent, nont hurt him).

As to why to take boyz units of 30 and not 20:
10 Blood claws are likely to kill about 10 boyz in combat before you attack- if you've got a unit of 20 your down to 10 boyz hitting back- which will kill about 5 BCs... with a unit of 30 you would have 20 left, who would wipe out the BCs. This gets even worse if you are fighting units of 15 blood claws- 20 boys wuold almost not even get to attack at all unless they failed their counter-attack roll.


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

I had 2 squads of 30 choppaz, 1 squad of 20 shootaz, and I'm gonna add mybe another 30 choppa mob and 20 choppa mob, and no the flash gitz stay i luv them


----------

